# Mr Aqua 3 gallon, trimmed and took some pics



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

The full setup:


----------



## boxboy (Jun 1, 2013)

I like it. what plants ya got in there?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

flora:
crypt wendtii 'green'
anubias barteri 'nana'
staurogyne repens


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks good! Healthy looking plants


----------



## kvuyk2 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Compliment*

Wow! Very well-kept tank, especially for a nano it's size.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Lovely tank! How olong has it been up and running? Surprised there's no algae on the slow growers (crypt and anubias). What do you use for a heater and filter?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Lovely tank! How olong has it been up and running? Surprised there's no algae on the slow growers (crypt and anubias). What do you use for a heater and filter?


Thanks! The tank has been up for about a year. 

I do have some green hair algae on the crypts but this pic is right after a PWC and a trim. 

The heater is an up-aqua 25w adjustable and the filter is a zoo med 501 running just the ceramic media and the sponge.


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

nice! what's your substrate


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you

Fluval Shrimp Stratum


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

dru said:


> Thanks! The tank has been up for about a year.
> 
> I do have some green hair algae on the crypts but this pic is right after a PWC and a trim.
> 
> The heater is an up-aqua 25w adjustable and the filter is a zoo med 501 running just the ceramic media and the sponge.


Shhh see no algae.. be no algae ^_~ The tank is so lovely it makes me tempted to try the 3 gallon bow (never tried a bow) and crypts (dread the melt!). Just really love the vibrant green! As a side question, what's your betta's name and "type"? Vale tail? He blends beautiflly with the wood hues in that first photo.


----------



## artresz (Aug 24, 2012)

Love it! Especially because my 3 gallon has the same plants and doesn't look near as nice yet. XD 
I've seen a few people with that light (or at least they look similar) what brand is it?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> Shhh see no algae.. be no algae ^_~ The tank is so lovely it makes me tempted to try the 3 gallon bow (never tried a bow) and crypts (dread the melt!). Just really love the vibrant green! As a side question, what's your betta's name and "type"? Vale tail? He blends beautiflly with the wood hues in that first photo.


Thanks, yes he is a veiltail. He is pretty cool, he likes to wedge himself in seemingly impossible spots. I am surprised he hasn't uprooted anything.

I dealt with crypt melt when I was playing around with the filter hose placement a couple of months ago. I hooked the inflow/outflow up backwards and blasted that area with outflow current for about 5 seconds. They eventually recovered but it was a slow process. You really have to have patience with crypts. They initially took forever to start growing. 



artresz said:


> Love it! Especially because my 3 gallon has the same plants and doesn't look near as nice yet. XD
> I've seen a few people with that light (or at least they look similar) what brand is it?


Thanks. Light is dolphin curve LED available on Amazon


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks. Light is dolphin curve LED available on Amazon[/QUOTE]

Is it the 6 or 9 LED model? Do you have any idea how much par it gives off?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

farmhand said:


> Is it the 6 or 9 LED model? Do you have any idea how much par it gives off?


Judging by the plant list its par is enough to equate to medium light for the staurogyne repen ... looking at it on amazon it lists lums (but not par), and user reviews says medium light as they successfully grow plants that need that range.. see here (link is for the 6 led one).

This is a very cool light, if I'd not already planned a cfl with a diy light fixture cover to make it look nice I'd grab one of these lights!


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

That 9 LED version looks cool but it is pricey IMO. I don't think that one was available when I got the 6LED 6500k version. 

I would guess medium / low-medium light also. I searched ad nauseum for PAR values when I purchased it but couldn't find any.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

dru said:


> That 9 LED version looks cool but it is pricey IMO. I don't think that one was available when I got the 6LED 6500k version.
> 
> I would guess medium / low-medium light also. I searched ad nauseum for PAR values when I purchased it but couldn't find any.


You should be able to contact the company who makes it and ask. I'd contacted Aqueon about a LED light I had, glad I did, it barely was a "low light" and only directly under it at less than 12 inches.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

From the initial setup:


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

dru said:


> From the initial setup:


Wow thats a nice bit of growth for such slow plants (crypt) in a year.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 27, 2007)

AquaAurora said:


> Wow thats a nice bit of growth for such slow plants (crypt) in a year.



I don't know, my crypts would have taken over my 9 gallon cube if I'd have let them, and I think they originated from just one pet store pot. This is on medium light with minimal fertilizer.

(Nice looking tank. I'm now wondering about the repens for my little tank.)


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

How's the 3 gallon doing?


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Basil said:


> How's the 3 gallon doing?


Just saw this post, sorry. I actually just replanted everything

Updated pic:










New filter / light / substrate / painted bg

Crypt Tropica, Rotala, Anubias, Rosette Sword


----------

